# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  ~My Treasure - For Mom ~

## Miss_Sweet

I look back on these years
To see how far I've come and grown,
I take a trip down memory lane,
And what I see has shown ...

That every step I've taken,
You have been there by my side ...
From infancy to adulthood,
We've stood the test of time.

You cradled me and nurtured me,
Through all these many years;
You held me and did comfort me,
Through happiness and tears.

You'd pick me up when I would fall,
You'd dust me off and then,
Encourage me to get back on
That horse and ride again.

Your constant care and loving,
And your warm inviting heart,
Has always been a treasure that
I knew would n'er depart.

If I could be "just half" the person
You have been to me ...
Then you have taught me well dear mom,
For in my heart I see ...

A woman whose most gentle soul,
Embraces me each day ...
A woman whom I dearly love,
Much more than words can say.

----------


## Qambar

Nice :up;

----------


## RANI786

yeah it sure is nice! so sweet. bless you!!!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thnx Qambar and Rani :givefl;

----------


## Ash

nice one :up;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thnx :hug1:

----------


## KOHINOOR

VERY WELL MISS_SWEET  :up;   :givefl;  :applaud;

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

so sweet

----------


## murali614

Other God

----------


## *Fatima*

very nice. Thnx for sharing

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thnx all  :Smile:

----------


## waffa

nice sharing

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thnx

----------


## Sonhal

nice Miss Sweet.....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thnx  :Smile:

----------


## Nutter

AoA!

Awww it's so sweet! Mwah! To all the Mothers!

----------


## anpoland

very nice....thanx for sharing

----------


## Miss_Sweet

tnx  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

very sweet  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thnx  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

ur welcome  :Smile:

----------

